

Hackernewz.com [forwards to] News.YCombinator.com - emcooke
http://www.hackernewz.com

======
antipax
<http://hackerne.ws> too, though these are all of dubious merit

~~~
forgotmypasswd
i use this one all the time

------
emcooke
because i found myself typing "hacker news" into google instead of typing all
20 characters into the url bar.

~~~
icey
This is where AwesomeBar is... well, Awesome.

I'm here so much I just type ne <tab> <enter> and I'm here.

There's something unsettling about using a domain that forwards to the site
you actually want to use; especially when they aren't owned by the same person
/ organization.

~~~
jacquesm
The biggest risk is that one day they turn into a phishing site...

That's a long shot, but if enough people would start using a non-related
domain as an alternative front door to a site that would be a very nasty way
to catch a bunch of people unaware.

Even more sneaky to forward them to the real site _after_ they log in (or to
proxy the requests).

~~~
icey
I don't really think anything bad will happen in this example. I'm just saying
in general it's one of those things that makes me uncomfortable.

------
jeffiel
Voted up because this guy is an idiot.

